
Recognize relatives with deep learning - whatrocks
https://blog.floydhub.com/build-image-classification-app-with-fastai
======
rothosphere
Every time I see facial recognition tech I think, "Isn't this actually pretty
dangerous technology?" It's a cool DYI project, but also _wow_ that in 2018
this is a DYI project.

